# Entertainer Dubai 2015 trading



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

I recently bought the Entertainer Dubai 2015 guide. I'm wondering if someone bought the Entertainer Dubai Fine Dining 2015 and is willing to trade some vouchers. I'm particularly interested in the hotel voucher for Suite Novotel Mall of the Emirates (I'm looking for two vouchers). Please let me know what you'll trade for.

Thanks!


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Will trade for a buy one get one free at Cold stones or Marble Slab.


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

Hi Marc,

I have both available so it's your pick. How many Suite Novotel Mall of the Emirates vouchers do you have?

Thanks


----------



## frabi (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi, I have 2 vouchers for the hotel from the entertainer travel. Do you have the fine dinning or only the family entertainer?

Thanks


----------



## frabi (Jan 14, 2015)

And marc, i can also give u the vouchers u want. I can swap for al muna resturant or some other. /snip/


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

A reminder to everyone. Posting personal contact details is against forum rules. Thank you.


----------



## SirReg (Sep 8, 2014)

There's an FB page for Entertainer voucher swaps.


----------



## J8549 (Apr 24, 2015)

*Al Muna voucher swap*

Hi there- very last minute as I need this today but does anyone have an Al Muna Friday brunch voucher they would be willing to swap. I have the fine dining book so happy to swap a few out of there for it.
Thanks 
Jenni


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

I have the 2015 entertainer, I am ready to give any voucher (except for skii Dubai) for exchange of (Le Petit Palais) vouchers.


----------



## Bbaydubai-2015 (May 13, 2015)

I am willing to trade for VIDA and AL Manzil and Pavilion...I have both fine dinning and family....anyone who is willing to trade for these please let me know.


----------



## Carambar (May 27, 2015)

I have both the family as well as the fine dinning, and willing to trade for Kitchen 6 vouchers in the fine dinning book..


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

I'm looking for 3 vouchers for The Butcher Shop & Grill (A58)


----------



## Carambar (May 27, 2015)

Bbaydubai-2015 said:


> I am willing to trade for VIDA and AL Manzil and Pavilion...I have both fine dinning and family....anyone who is willing to trade for these please let me know.


I can give vida and pavilion for Kitchen 6. Let me know if you are still interested


----------



## enterelmo (Jun 14, 2015)

*Yoga swap*

Hi everyone,

Looking for Dubai Body 2015 vouchers Club Stretch (Bikram Yoga voucher only) and Zen Yoga (one voucher or all three of them). Willing to exchange for certain Dubai Body vouchers 2015 or Entertainer Dubai 2015 vouchers.
Thanks


----------



## Fkboulos (Jun 20, 2015)

Hi, anyone want to exchange oregano voucher if you are not using them. Now it's easy to exchange with the new mobile app.


----------



## saya123 (Dec 11, 2008)

I am interested in Al hadheerah (bab al shams) voucher.. I can offer you anything from family book. 

let me know if anyone willing to exchange.


----------



## adham.gebaly (Oct 8, 2014)

Fkboulos said:


> Hi, anyone want to exchange oregano voucher if you are not using them. Now it's easy to exchange with the new mobile app.


How can we exchange using the mobile app, can you please explain


----------



## adham.gebaly (Oct 8, 2014)

I have entertainer dubai (book), and entertainer travel (mobile app).
I am willing to exchange any voucher for the amici voucher in abu dhabi entertainer.
Anyone interested?


----------



## Fkboulos (Jun 20, 2015)

Hi I am ready to trade le petit pallid voucher for kidzania voucher.



A.Abbass said:


> I have the 2015 entertainer, I am ready to give any voucher (except for skii Dubai) for exchange of (Le Petit Palais) vouchers.


----------

